# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  مشاكل الذاكرة ، علاج النسيان ، تحسين ضعف الذاكرة و التركيز

## لمسة شقاوة

مشاكل الذاكرة ، علاج النسيان ، تحسين ضعف الذاكرة و التركيز 



يبدأ العديد من السيدات في المعاناة من انتكاسات الذاكرة حول سن الخمسين من عمرهن .
تكون انحدارات الذاكرة تقريباً عامة . النسيان المؤقت من حين لآخر يسبب الغيظ .

هذا النسيان العرضي ليس علامة من علامات مرض الزهايمر ، ولا يعني أنه قد تقرر أن تقضي الباقي من حياتك وأنت تنسين الأسماء أو تستمرين في التعجب من سبب وضعك الأوراق في الثلاجة !

الذي قد يعنيه هو أن خلايا مخك لم تحصل على كل التغذية اللازمة أو الاثارة التي تحتاجها لتقاوم عملية الهدم والبناء الطبيعية التي تحدث مع التقدم في العمر .

يقول د. ستانلي بيرج ، مدير مركز Older Adult Health Center بكلية الطب جامعة واشنطن : "بعض الناس ، سواء بسبب سلوكياتهم أو تركيبتهم الجينية ، عندهم القدرة على تجنب أو إبطاء الانحدارات المعتادة في وظائف الذاكرة ". 
المشاكل الصحية مثل ارتفاع ضغط الدم ، ارتفاع الكوليسترول قد تساهم في حدوث انتكاسات الذاكرة والانحدارات العقلية الأخرى ، لذا من الأهمية بمكان أن تتحدثي مع طبيبك لو لاحظتي أنك تنسين الأشياء أكثر من المعتاد .

علاج النسيان ، تحسين ضعف الذاكرة :

هناك فرص جيدة تمكنك من تحسين ذاكرتك بشكل ملحوظ ، وتقلل من احتمال حدوث المزيد من الانحدارات عن طريق مجموعة متنوعة من الوسائل العقلية والتغييرات البسيطة في نمط الحياة .

- دربي عقلك : الناس النشطون اجتماعياً والمنشغلون في ممارسة الأنشطة الادراكية قد يكونون قادرين على تقليل شيخوخة المخ المعتادة .
الكلمات المتقاطعة و العاب الذكاء سوف تحافظ على المخ نشيطاً .
العمل التطوعي مفيد ، وكذلك ممارسة الهوايات ، أو يمكنك الاكتفاء بقراءة المجلات والصحف .
يقول د. بيرج : " لا يجب عليك عمل شيء واحد فحسب ، بل تحتاجين إلى أن تجعلي مخك يمارس العديد من الأنشطة " .

- راجعي المعلومات المهمة : أي الاسترجاع العقلي للمعلومات التي تريدين أن تتذكريها .
يقول د. جيمس ماكجاف ، مدير مركز Neurobiology of Learning & Memory بجامعة كاليفورنيا : " كلما كان الاعداد الذهني أفضل ، كانت الذاكرة أقوى ".
مثال : في المرة القادمة التي تقابلين في شخصاً ما لأول مرة ، كرري اسمها في عقلك عدة مرات .
مثال آخر : لو أنك تنسين المفاتيح ، احتفظي به في نفس المكان وتخيلي مكانها عقلياً .

- قوّي ذاكرتك بكوب من القهوة والشاي : الدراسات المعملية تقول إن الكافيين الذي في القهوة والشاي والكولا الفوارة قد تحسن من ذاكرة المدى البعيد عندما يتم شربها بعيد تعلم أشياء جديدة .

- خذي مكملاً غذائياً : كلما تقدم بك العمر ، فقدت الامعاء الدقيقة بعضاً من قدرتها على امتصاص فيتامين ب12 ، الذي يلعب دوراً في الذاكرة والوظائف العقلية الأخرى .
اللحوم الخالية من الدهن ، البيض ، ومنتجات الألبان منخفضة الدسم تعطي كميات كبيرة من فيتامين ب12 .
النباتيون قد يحتاجون إلى مكمل من فيتامين ب12 . الجرعة اليومية الموصى بها أو RNI من فيتامين ب12 هي 1.5 ميكروجرام .

- اشربي المزيد من الماء : الذين لا يشربون كميات كافية من الماء قد يصابون بالجفاف ، الذي يؤثر على تدفق الدم إلى المخ ، وبالتالي يؤدي إلى الاعياء ويؤدي ويجعل تذكر الأشياء أصعب .
حاولي أن تشربي على الأقل 8 أكواب من الماء يومياً سعة كل منها 240ملليتراً .

- تناولي الفاكهة والخضراوات زاهية الألوان : إذ تحتوي على مركبات كيميائية يطلق عليها الفلافونويد ومركبات مضادة للأكسدة تقلل من تأثيرات الشوارد الحرة ، وهي بدورها جزيئات أكسجين غير مستقرة في الجسم قد تتلف الأوعية الدموية في المخ وتزيد من خطورة الإصابة بانحدارات الذاكرة .
يقول د. رونالد بريور ، رئيس معمل USDA بجامعة توفتس : " لو أردت أن تبطئي من عملية الشيخوخة التي تحدثها الشوارد الحرة ، فإن العنب هو الأساس . مع تناول 145 جراماً من العنبية الزرقاء ، تكونين قد حصلت على حوالي ضعف كمية مضادات الأكسدة التي يتناولها معظم الغربيين في اليوم ".
السبانخ غنية بالفلافونويدات وقادرة على علاج ضعف الذاكرة .

- اشربي شاي المريمية : إن عشب المريميه يحسن الذاكرة حسب نصائح المعالجون الشعبيون ، وتفيد الأبحاث الجديدة بأنه ناجح ، وهذا العشب يحتوي على مركبين كيميائيين هما cineole و alpha-pinene يعرقلان انزيماً قد يكون مرتبطاً بمرض ألزهايمر .
مشكلة عشبة المريمية هي أنه أيضاً يحتوي على مركب يطلق عليه "ثوجون" thujone ، هذا المركب قد يكون ساماً في الجرعات الكبيرة . من المفيد أن تستمتعي بشرب شاي المريمية من حين لآخر ، لكن لا يجب عليك شربه يومياً .

- جربي الجنكة : هو عشب متاح في الصيدليات ومحلات الأطعمة الصحية ، وهو يحسن من الدورة الدموية ويساعد خلايا المخ في الحصول على كل المواد الغذائية التي تحتاجها لتبقى سليمة .
د. دوجلس ستشر ، اخصائي أعشاب في لندن يقول : " الآن لدينا دليل إيجابي على أن الجنكه تحسن من ذاكرة الشباب وتركيزهم ويقظتهم ".

- احرصي على ممارسة الرياضة بانتظام : المشي وركوب الدراجات والاشكال الاخرى من التمارين تزيد من تدفق الدم إلى المخ ، بالاضافة إلى هذا فإن الرياضة أيضاً تحفز الأجزاء المختلفة من المخ .

- العلاج الهرموني : هرمون الاستروجين يحمي الذاكرة بالعديد من الطرق ، فهو يقلل من ضرر الشوارد الحرة ، ويزيد من تدفق الدم ويحفز عوامل النمو التي تلعب دوراً في اصلاح الخلايا العصبية التالفة .
قد تفيد مكملات الإستروجين بعد سن اليأس عندما ينخفض الامداد الطبيعي للاستروجين . استشيري طبيبك بشأن العلاج الهرموني التعويضي .

- سيطري على التوتر : إن ارتفاع مستويات الكورتيزول وهرمونات التوتر الأخرى بصفة مستمرة قد يعوق القدرة على تذكر المعلومات المهمة ، مثل الأسماء أو أرقام الهواتف .
إن ممارسة التمارين والتأمل والأنشطة الممتعة يقلل من التعرض للاصابة بـ التلف الانحلالي للمخ .

- استمتعي بالفاكهة الحمضية : تعتبر الفاكهة الحمضية من بين أفضل مصادر فيتامين ج ، العنصر الغذائي المضاد للأكسدة التي يشجع على تدفق الدم بشكل صحي عن طريق أنه يمنع تراكم الكولسترول والمواد الدهنية الأخرى في الأوعية الدموية في المخ .
فيتامين ج يجعل أيضاً فيتامين هـ يعمل بشكل أكثر كفاءة ويزيد من قدرته على إعاقة الشوارد الحرة الضادرة بالخلايا .

- خذي المزيد من فيتامين هـ : لقد وجد الباحثون أن فيتامين هـ يقلل من مستويات الشوارد الحرة في المخ التي تضعف الذاكرة .
يوجد فيتامين هـ بشكل رئيسي في المسكرات وجنين القمح وزيوت الطهي ، بالاضافة إلى انه متاح على هيئة مكملات . د. بيرج ينصح المرضى بأخذ 800 وحدة دولية من فيتامين هـ يومياً .

- أضيفي بعضاً من حمض الفوليك ( الفولات ) : حمض الفوليك واحد من أهم العناصر الغذائية التي يمكنك تناولها للحفاظ على عمل وظائف الذاكرة بشكل صحي طوال الحياة .
يعتقد د. لومبادر أن حمض الفوليك يساعد الذاكرة عن طريق إعادة تصينع المواد الكيميائية التي تحتاجها خلايا المخ لكي تتصل فيما بينها ويحارب انسداد الشرايين الذي قد يؤدي إلى تقليل تدفق الدم إلى المخ .

- حاربي الاكتئاب : يجعل الاكتئاب الناس يشعرون بالتعب ، عدم التركيز ، والبطء العقلي .
في الحقيقة ، الاكتئاب عند كبار السن غالباً ما يشخص خطأ على أنه مرض ألزهايمر .

د. بيرج يقول : " الأدوية المضادة للاكتئاب تفعل أكثر من مجرد علاج أمراض الاكتئاب ". تؤثر هذه الادوية على منطقة في المخ (حصان البحر) وتلعب دوراً رئيسياً في الذاكرة . ويضيف دز بيرج ويقول : " قد تحفز أيضاً هذه الأدوية من انتاج الخلايا العصبية " . وعن طريق إصلاح الخلايا العصبية ، فإن مضادات الاكتئاب قد تساعد الذاكرة والوظائف العقلية التي ضعفت مع الوقت .

- اختاري مسكن الألم المناسب : إذا كنت تتناولين دواء يصرف بدون روشتة من مضادات الالتهاب غير الاستيرويدية، مثل ايبوبروفين ، لعلاج التهاب المفاصل ، فإنه قد يؤخر تدهور الذاكرة . على الرغم من هذه الادوية متاحة بالفعل في صورة أدوية تصرف بدون روشته ، إلا أنها لا يجب تناولها بدون مراقبة طبية . كبار السن عادة لديهم حساسية لتأثيرات هذه الادوية على المعدة ، الشيء الذي قد يؤدي إلى قرح نازفة .

- حسني ذاكرتك بـ PS : الفوسفاتيدايل سيرين Phosphatidyl Serine هو مركب في خلايا المخ ينظم الناقلات الكيميائية ، أو الناقلات العصبية .
أوضحت الدراسات أن الناس الذي أخذوا PS وجدوا أنه أصبح من السهل عليهم استرجاع أسماء الأشخاص الذي تعرفوا عليهم حديثاً .

- قوّي الاتصال بين الخلايا باستعمال هيبرزين أ Huperzine A : هو مكمل يعتمد على العلاج العشبي الصيني ، ويعتقد أنه يحافظ على إمداد المخ بمادة الاسيتيل كولين ( وهو ناقل كيميائي قد يقل مع الوقت ) .

متى تذهبين إلى الطبيب ؟

إذا كانت ذاكرتك تسوء تدريجياً وبشكل متصاعد ، اذهبي إلى الطبيب على الفور .
إن انخفاض الذاكرة قد يحدث بسبب حالات مرضية خطيرة وقابلة للعلاج ، مثل الاكتئاب أو اضطرابات الغدة الدرقية أو حالات النقص الغذائي .

إذا كانت ذاكرتك تسوء وأنت تتناولين دواء جديداً ، فاذهبي للطبيب .
إن العديد من الادوية التي تصرف بروشته الطبيب ، ومنها تلك التي تستخدم في السيطرة على الضغط المرتفع ، قد تسبب ضعفاً في الذاكرة . استعمال دواء جديد بديل سوف يحل المشكلة في أغلب الأحيان .

----------


## N_tarawneh

مشكورة يا دكتورة ...

حقيقة ً هالموضوع من أروع المواضيع ...

----------


## لمسة شقاوة

> مشكورة يا دكتورة ...
> 
> حقيقة ً هالموضوع من أورع المواضيع ...


شكرا كتير نادر على ردك :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا لمسة

والله الموضوع كثير مهم 

والله يعطيكي العافيه

----------


## saousana

مشكورة همسة 
ان شاء الله تفيد مع ذاكرتي التعبانة 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

شكرا لمسة شقاوة على الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## Baker Obeidat

شكككككرا على الموضوع

----------


## renah

شكرا على  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (100): الموضوع

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الوسادة

كيف نهتم بذاكرتنا ... ؟؟

يخزن الدماغ أي معلومة نتعلمها وتتكون الذاكرة نتيجة تراكم المعلومات ، ومع التقدم في العمر تضعف الذاكرة ، ولكن يمكننا الاستفادة القصوى مع الإمكانات التي يوفرها لنا الدماغ بالاهتمام بذاكرتنا وإليكم بعض النصائح :

1. اتبع نظام غذائي صحي : خصوصا في الصباح بتناول أغذية غنية بمادتي البوتاسيوم والكالسيوم ، وتناول الأطعمة الغنية بالسكريات والجبن والمربى ينشط الذاكرة .

2. النوم العميق: حيث يقوم المخ باستعراض التجارب التي مرت بها في النهار فتقوى وصلاته العصبية.

3. ممارسة الرياضة: فالتمرينات الرياضية تدفق الدم إلى المخ أكثر، ما يساعد على التخفيف من الضغط العصبي والإجهاد.

4. وضع المخ في حالة تحد: عن طريق القيام بهوايات تعتمد على الفكر كالكلمات المتقاطعة والقراءة.

5. الترفيه عن النفس : بمشاهدة أفلام مضحكة أو قراءة الطرائف فالضحك يساعد على تدفق الدم إلى المخ .

6. تمرين الذاكرة: كأن نحاول تذكر أرقام الهواتف.

ارجو الإفادة من الموضوع

مع تحياتي ,,,

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مشكورة
ووجد الباحثون أن سرعة إجراء العمليات في الدماغ تصبح أبطأ تدريجياً مع الكبر، حيث من المرجح أن يخسر الإنسان 25% من التشبك العصبي - وهو الذي يربط الرسائل المتناقلة على مراحل من وحدة عصبية إلى أخرى - بين الأعمار 25-50.

لذا ينصح بلعب ألعاب مختلفة والتي تساعد على تنمية هذه الروابط، ومن بين الألعاب المقترحة الكلمات المتقاطعة، ولعبة إيجاد الاختلاف بين صورتين، ويمكن حفظ أبيات من الشعر المفضلة أو اقتباسات مشهورة، أو قراءة كتب أو مقالات تتمتع بروح التحدي تشجعكم على توسيع آفاقكم واهتماماتكم، كما يمكن محاولة استخدام اليد الأخرى، فإذا كنتم ممن يستخدمون يدهم اليمنى، حاولوا الكتابة باليد اليسرى.

حاولوا دائما إيجاد نشاط يتحدى تفكيركم ليبقي الدماغ عاملاً مثل تعلم لغة جديدة أو أخذ دروس في الرسم أو الموسيقى، فالقيام بمثل هذه النشاطات من شأنه أن ينمي الدماغ وينشطه.

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا الك اميرة عالمرور و عالمعلومات الجديدة*

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة  

مواضيعك مفيدة لدرجة كبيرة

----------


## المتميزة

يعطيك الف عافية على الموضوع لانو كثير مهم

----------


## الوسادة

*شكرا محمد و شكرا متميزة هاد واجبي*

----------


## sea2010

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع الجميل
واكثروا من تناول المكسرات وخاصة اللوز فهو مفيد في تحسين الذاكره
وكذلك اوميجا 3 الذي يكثر في السمك
والتركيز عند الاستماع 
ودمتم

----------


## sarah-333

:15 9 14[1]: شكرا الك دكتوره استفدة كتير :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## ماهربسام

> شكرا كتير نادر على ردك


موضوع.......جميل..جدن

----------

